# For anyone here with serious brain fog



## AndyG7006 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hey what's up everybody, I started taking a tea spoon of cold pressed organic coconut oil twice a day (morning and night) and it's making a noticeable difference, it isn't like OH MY FUCKING GOD I CAN'T BELIEVE IT, but it does a little something. I feel like my memory has improved a little bit and it's a tab easier to focus on things. Hemp oil and lecithin are supposed to good too.

Just some insight on what worked for me, I wish all you guys well.

Here's the article that I got all of this from:

http://www.drmyhill.co.uk/wiki/Brain_fog_-_poor_memory,_difficulty_thinking_clearly_etc


----------



## 2141zach (Sep 14, 2015)

Coconut oil and butter one tbs of each in my coffee everymorning, yes it makes a difference good for you and helpful especially in the winter months I think. Mct oil is used in place of Cocount when I have it but I don't see why you can't use all three I think it's called bullet proof coffee


----------

